# When are we getting ICS?



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, guys...been poking around and can't find anything on when the Charge is supposed to get, if at all, ICS. Anybody know?

Thanks,
Chief


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't count on it from Samsung. It might happen eventually, but there is no word of an official upgrade path from Samsung. jt, imnuts, and timedroid are working on AOSP ICS, but don't expect a timeline. The same holdups we had on CM7 are holding up ICS.


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

It will happen thanks to independent devs. Best thing to do is be patient, donate to the devs, and never bug them for it.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good advice-please donate. These guys have been putting their personal time in to do this... They'll get it, but some appreciation shown always helps.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

After spending large amounts of development time on ICS, an inside connection has leaked me the latest source of Jelly Bean. Instead of letting all my ICS work go to waste, I compiled a pre-release version of Jelly-Sandwich.
It's delicious. It's like a PBJ, but without the PB. It's pretty much just a J.
Check it out at my download link. Code name is SPAM with Bacon.
http://www.spam.com/products/spamwithbacon.aspx


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Got it...thanks! Gonna head to the developers forum and see where I can donote.

Chief/out


----------

